

April Fools in Space: Astronauts Order Pizza - fuddle
http://mashable.com/2013/04/01/space-prank-iss-pizza/

======
Radim
God, that guy with glasses is so... awkward?

I'd say dumb, but I know astronauts undergo a rigorous selection process, so
that cannot be it.

